# I need a company to print t-shirts for me and dropship



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a company logo Trademark pending that I feel will be perfect for t-shirts and other products similar to the "Life is Good" product line. My target customer will be the high end leisure community (golfing, BBQ, etc.). I understand I have much homework and research to do, but was hoping for a little assistance with the following questions:

1) I am looking for how to locate a reputable company to prepare quality t-shirts with my logo, but am ignorant on where to start.

2) I am looking for a one-stop company that can produce the shirt with logo and drop ship it to my customer(s) as needed. I have a website where I can sell the shirt and I am looking into an Amazon store front account. I am looking for feedback how to produce a high quality shirt with my logo, ship it, but never have to touch it.

I recognize this is limited information and appreciate the opportunity to post this question.


----------



## nwnative (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Beginner with a few questions*

A good place to start is whith some of the profesional organizations out there to help prople like us. check out www.issshows.com There is a show coming up in January in Long Beach, CA. There will be lots of companies there where you can ask questions about equipment, supplies and industry trends. 

Best of luck - do your homework and you will be fine.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Beginner with a few questions*

were it me, i would check out the local screenprinters in my area. dig it: when you use a screenprinter off the net, that shop is local to someone just like you, so who's to say that the store nearest you isn't some other guy's screenprinter doing the same thing from across the country? hope that made sense, lol. 

you're going to pay for that drop shipping service in some manner, i'm sure. since we all pretty much have the same access to the same products anyone else has, find a product you like and they should have access to that. once i found one whose quality, price and turnaround time suits me, and who isn't adverse to taking the extra shipping step at a fair price, i would provide them with shipping materials. too, some kind of payment method would have to be worked out, and there are a range of possibilities here. 

if someone approached me with this scenario, i would very much consider it. there are a lot of details to work out. were i you, i would even offer to buy them a nice aluminum screen (if appropriate) so that they don't charge you a set up fee every other time you ordered (not that they would, but that's another detail to work out). personally, if you gave me a nice screen and asked me to store it for as long as work was coming in, i wouldn't have a problem with it as i don't want to have to re-do the same screen every week if i don't have to. not all screenprinters have hundreds of screens to leave images on indefinitely. some have just enough to do that job, clean it, and use it for the next job... then might charge you for a new $10 set-up fee. i personally would do that for a customer, no problem.

it's not a herculean task to throw a shirt in a bag and write an address on it, but if i had to do it i would charge a fair price for it. a shipping method is another detail. if i'm dropping off a bunch of shirts at the post office branch down the road, i'm not going to stand in line for free, but i might prefer UPS and you like fedex instead. 

what's your definition of reputable?  by what standards are we comparing one screenprinting to another? bigger does not mean better by any stretch, and you'll have to be able to trust the person producing you product, and that's another great reason to start local, imo. putting a logo on a shirt isn't rocket science: i'm a noob at it, but i doubt you could tell the difference between my work and a master screenprinter that's been in the business 30 years. all things being the same, you'd probably go with him, and that makes sense, though experience doesn't necessarily mean quality (or price). i mean, chevy has been building cars for a 100 years, but damned if they can yet figure out how to make transmission worth ten cents. for what you're asking, all i need is someone i can trust and preferably like, who's not a stubborn jerk who's going to freak out over a trivial misstep, someone i can have a positive and productive business relationship with. for what it's worth, i'd rather not deal with someone that i dread having to call. as far as perception goes, i would prefer someone with a storefront as that, to me, connotes stability and an ability to maintain business standards. lots of folk do this out of their garage or basement, and that's fine, and i would be okay with that were it not an ongoing ordering situation, because the fact is you never know when a home business guy just decides not to do it any more, then you're screwed. the extra money i pay a real store is worth the peace of mind to me.

so, what i would initially need to know is their quality, prices (and here may be a good opportunity to gauge their business trustworthiness and acumen by asking about sales taxes from internet orders just to see if they seem to know what they're doing), access to printable product/s, turnaround time, what about their set-up fees, if they'll do the drop shipping, payment method and what shipping service to use. obviously talk to them on the phone at the very least, and by way of conversation find out how long they've been in business, what kind of shirts do they normally print (not that this is a big factor, though it might be nice to know if you're dealing with a guy that only does little leagues or more graphic oriented stuff), what kind of printing method/s they use (which is very important and worth checking out the most common methods), and basically follow up on anything they may say that seems worth knowing. they'll probably mention a lot of things that you didn't think to ask (and i'm forgetting to mention, too, lol). 

if you try locally first, i would have a proposal in hand for them to review with questions you need answered. same with inquiring over the internut, then if they seem interested ask for their number, who to ask for, and the best time to call (don't forget time differences). if they don't have a salesman to deal with and they seem a little short at first, don't take it personally, it just means they probably have other things to do and view you as another dreamer who may or may not follow up on the conversation, but probably won't garner their business thousands and thousands of dollars in a year anyway. if they're rude, that's different, but if they just move the conversation along at a brisk pace then don't hold it against them. after all, we don't always have time right at that moment to hold someone's hand. 

hope that helped a little.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Beginner with a few questions*

David. Do you have a target price to pay for the shirt and service?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​
:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

David, we could help you out with the whole thing, garments, printing, and fulfillment. Feel free to contact me at danh[USER=131573]@Forward[/USER]printing.com if you want to talk about it, I would be happy to get you some pricing... Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------

